# 500 GB Maxtor-$99.99



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

www.newegg.com has 500 GB Maxtor Diamondmax 21 drive for $99.99 with free shipping. Just used Instantcake for a very easy install giving 480+ hours in my RCA Directv TiVo. The drive is extremely quiet and comes with 3 year warranty. A Great value for the money.


----------



## Ronin (Jun 7, 2001)

How is the drive running? Any stuttering issues? What is the exact model number? How is the sound level?

In the past Maxtors have required more power than other drives and would cause stuttering. Since seagate bought them awhile back, all Maxtors are prob just Seagates now.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Drive is running great. no stuttering issues. Very Quiet, large buffer 16kb, highly recommend it. currently running 6.2a waiting for 6.3e upgrade download.


----------



## scopus (Mar 26, 2002)

Does it come factory set to "quiet" or is that something you have to adjust using an acoustic adjustment app?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

I did not have to adjust anything, it was already so quiet I never even bothered to check so I have no idea what the acoustic setting is on this drive.


----------



## Ronin (Jun 7, 2001)

Thanks for the info. Do you know the exact model number?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Because Seagate bot Maxtor item numbers and specifications have not yet been updated on the web. here is the URL:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822144455

good luck


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Best Buy will have 500GB Seagate for $99.00 on 9/23


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Good luck - Hope it works


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

$99 is pretty much the going price for a 500GB drive these days. I haven't heard anything regarding Maxtor's quality control since Seagate took them over but they didn't exactly have a sterling track record prior to the acquisition. I'd go with a Seagate or a Western Digital before ever considering a Maxtor, and even then it would only be as a last resort.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> $99 is pretty much the going price for a 500GB drive these days. I haven't heard anything regarding Maxtor's quality control since Seagate took them over but they didn't exactly have a sterling track record prior to the acquisition. I'd go with a Seagate or a Western Digital before ever considering a Maxtor, and even then it would only be as a last resort.


Like I said it is running quiet for me. When I first posted the price was about 10% cheaper. If you find a better price please post the URL here and whether or not if you think the drive is DVR suitable. Thanks for the post


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

rbtravis said:


> Like I said it is running quiet for me. When I first posted the price was about 10% cheaper. If you find a better price please post the URL here and whether or not if you think the drive is DVR suitable. Thanks for the post


I can't say that I've seen a better price but rather a lot of different 500GB drives advertised at the $99 price. I'm not so much concerned with drives that are supposedly earmarked for DVR use specifically. Pretty much any IDE/PATA drive will work in a Tivo, unless it's a S3 or Tivo HD, in which case you'd need an SATA drive. What I am concerned with is the reliability track record of the various brands. Maxtor is definitely not at the top of my list, but YMMV.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Anyone purchasing this drive Please post your results here. Did you like or dislike it? Was it quiet enough for you? Did you use Instantcake or some other method to place the image on the drive? How did it work? Are you happy? Posting this information will help others in their buying decision. Thanking you in advance for all your help.


----------



## scopus (Mar 26, 2002)

I picked up one of each, a 500GB Seagate Barracuda (ST3500630A) and a 500GB Maxtor Diamondmax (STM3500630A). Pretty much the same drive since Seagates name is on the Maxtor.

I personally find both drives loud. When I'm sitting 10 feet away from the units, I can hear seek noise. I certainly don't recommend them for a bedroom. Too bad there isn't a way to "quiet" them.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

scopus said:


> I picked up one of each, a 500GB Seagate Barracuda (ST3500630A) and a 500GB Maxtor Diamondmax (STM3500630A). Pretty much the same drive since Seagates name is on the Maxtor.
> 
> I personally find both drives loud. When I'm sitting 10 feet away from the units, I can hear seek noise. I certainly don't recommend them for a bedroom. Too bad there isn't a way to "quiet" them.


Download this
http://www.majorgeeks.com/IBM_-_Hitachi_Feature_Tool_d3388.html
and use it to set Acoustic Management set to 128 decimal 80hex
Good luck


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

rbtravis said:


> Download this
> http://www.majorgeeks.com/IBM_-_Hitachi_Feature_Tool_d3388.html
> and use it to set Acoustic Management set to 128 decimal 80hex
> Good luck


AAM tools don't work on Seagate and New Maxtor drives because it's disabled in the drive firmware.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

spike2k5 said:


> AAM tools don't work on Seagate and New Maxtor drives because it's disabled in the drive firmware.


Thanks Spike2k5 I did not know that. The Maxtor Drive in my TiVo is very quiet But I can not speak for Seagate Quality control. My Maxtor is in my bedroom and I cannot hear the drive. Maybe I am getting old.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Newegg is sold out of the drive.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

The drive is back in stock - but no more free shipping
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822144455


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

rbtravis said:


> The drive is back in stock - but no more free shipping
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822144455


Out of stock again after only one day I give up


----------



## dean9000 (Oct 3, 2007)

try circuit city.... i picked up a 500 gig seagate there for $119.... i tend to like seagate over maxtor....just my opinion...


----------



## jksmith0011 (Oct 5, 2007)

I was banging my head for a few days...

In the process to replace my dead 200Gb HD & upgrade it to 500Gb HD, I used MFSTool to do a backup & restore. However, MFSTool has a limited swap size to 127Mb.

So, my good-old TiVo w/ a new 500Gb just kept on going in loop...between Wellcome... & Almost there... screens.

Then, UserHome gave me a very valuable tip (at least, helped me saving $149, from buy a refurbished TiVo to replace it) to use MFSLive instead...w/ -s 250 (1/2 of your HD capacity in MB).

Yes, the looping problem on my good-old TiVo was fixed !!!

So, pls overlook the swap size if you are upgrading your TiVo for a larger HD...


----------



## jaybird13 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ronin said:


> How is the drive running? Any stuttering issues? What is the exact model number? How is the sound level?
> 
> In the past Maxtors have required more power than other drives and would cause stuttering. Since seagate bought them awhile back, all Maxtors are prob just Seagates now.


I've had this drive for a week now and I'm returing it. It stutters about every 15 minutes and is quite loud.

Anyoone have good suggestions for a replacement?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Wow. If I were to put a 500GB into my series 1 or series 2, I can't imagine ever using up all the space. That would hold a vast amount of shows.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

jksmith0011 said:


> Yes, the looping problem on my good-old TiVo was fixed !!!
> 
> So, pls overlook the swap size if you are upgrading your TiVo for a larger HD...


No, swap size was *NOT* the cause of your rebooting problem. Most likely an incorrect -r parameter.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

I'm not familiar with the DiamondMax 21 in particular, but most Maxtor drives now are just relabeled Seagate drives -- same drive with shorter warranty (3 years instead of 5).


----------



## pkdesign (Oct 2, 2007)

I just put a Maxtor DiamondMax 21 320GB drive (MicroCenter for $69) in my Series 2 TiVo using MFSLive 1.3b and it worked flawlessly. No the drive does _not_ have acoustic management as determined by Hitachi FeatureTools, but it runs very, very quiet. I have a 200GB Seagate drive in my other TiVo and you can hear it clicking away from 15 feet away. I was very worried about the Maxtor DiamondMax 21 since the amset utility can't be used and that it is essential a Seagate drive, but I am happy with it.

Also, I spent hours trying to find the best tool to copy the drive and MFSLive was by far the easiest.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

What state did you buy the drive in because that is a nationwide chain or is it available at that price nationwide?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

That's the price on their website. Watchout for the warranty. Is it really only 1 year, and NOT provided by Seagate?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks to Cajun
check this out 500GB Maxtor $89.99
http://shop2.outpost.com/product/5090665
for shoppers & Bargain hunters only


----------



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

Frys has a maxtor 500gb drive for $89

http://shop2.outpost.com/product/5090665


----------



## sven_kirk (Sep 11, 2005)

Everybody who is going to get one from Frys needs to hurry up. It ends on 2/12. I grabbed up for myself.


----------

